# Possible flashing?



## StarSapphire22 (Nov 25, 2015)

Hello!

It's been a while since I've been on here...but...my slightly over two-yr-old Hermann's tortoise Littlefoot might have flashed me today. 

He was doing a funny little dance on his feeding tile, standing as tall as he could and his tail was wagging, almost kinda like a dog's when it's excited. Clear liquid was under him, so I assumed it was his "potty dance" and kinda laughed it off. A couple minutes later though I went to look at him again and he was acting kinda squirmy and uncomfortable. I worried he might have something stuck to him or maybe could have prolapsed, etc....sure enough when I picked him up, something pink was sticking out of his tail! It definitely wasn't a full flashing, it was slightly shorter than the full length of his (very long and thick) tail and didn't "unfold" in the way I have seen tortoise penises before. The organ was thick, but the end was thin and pointy. I know you're supposed to keep exposed organs wet, so I immediately stuck him into a soak and it retracted almost immediately. 

My concerns are if any of the dirt, etc. that was stuck to it didn't wash away before Littlefoot retracted the organ, what are signs of infection I should be looking for? Also, while I wasn't able to get a picture, does anyone have any guesses on Littlefoot's sex based on what I described? I got him from Chris who incubated him at a temperature to produce both males and females, so there's been no real way to guess thus far.

Thanks!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 25, 2015)

When boys first discover their penis they play with it a bit. It will stop after a week or so.


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Nov 25, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> When boys first discover their penis they play with it a bit. It will stop after a week or so.



So you think the organ I described was a penis? That was my first instinct, but it didn't look like pictures I'd seen...though I could tell whatever it was wasn't fully extended, just kinda peeping out. I wasn't sure if it could be a female flashing, which I seem to remember hearing about, or something else entirely. 

I should note, his potty dance apparently also produced urates, if that helps in identifying anything.


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Nov 25, 2015)

Also, his tail looks distinctively male to me...very long, thick, curved to the side...the opening is a long slit instead of a pucker.


----------



## jaizei (Nov 25, 2015)

StarSapphire22 said:


> So you think the organ I described was a penis? That was my first instinct, but it didn't look like pictures I'd seen...though I could tell whatever it was wasn't fully extended, just kinda peeping out. I wasn't sure if it could be a female flashing, which I seem to remember hearing about, or something else entirely.
> 
> I should note, his potty dance apparently also produced urates, if that helps in identifying anything.



I've never seen a female flash (though technically it might be considered a prolapse if it were female) but if it has any length to it I'd think it was a penis. I would do the same if you're unsure, place him in a soaking tub. Won't hurt anything.


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Nov 25, 2015)

The male organ is pretty distinct. 




If he's started flashing, you'll see it again.


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Nov 25, 2015)

Great photo, thank you! What I saw looks exactly like that little pink tip before the purple bulby part. Looks like I just got a little peek! Exciting to possibly have some confirmation a few years before I thought I would.  I'll have to keep an eye out for more flashing to be sure.

Do I need to worry about infection from getting dirt/poo/food/etc. inside there?


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Nov 26, 2015)

I think most start flashing in stages - you'll just see a little for awhile before he is able to stick out the whole organ.

If you bath regularly, you provide an opportunity for him to clean his penis. They can get the occasional dirt stuck to it, but then they just stick their penis out in water and it's all clean again. As long as it's able to retract, you shouldn't have to worry about anything.


----------



## TerrapinStation (Nov 30, 2015)

Great thread for me to read at lunchtime........ Thanks...... haha


----------

